# A5 12 Gauge for sale



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

New model A5 12 Gauge for sale. Full cerakote, with factory and Carlson chokes. A couple wear marks, overall good shape. $1400 obo. Location 44306. Call/text Three Three zero nine five seven 2727









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Price drop

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Bump, reduced

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erie Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

K Man said:


> New model A5 12 Gauge for sale. Full cerakote, with factory and Carlson chokes. A couple wear marks, overall good shape. $1400 obo. Location 44306. Call/text Three Three zero nine five seven 2727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K Man do you have any more pics. Also what are the chokes that come with the gun (IC, F, M). Can you send pics of the wear marks


----------



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Erie Knight said:


> K Man do you have any more pics. Also what are the chokes that come with the gun (IC, F, M). Can you send pics of the wear marks


Message sent

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

